# New Microsoft Fix It Tool



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://fixitcenter.support.microsoft.com/Portal/GetStarted

.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds incredible....does it work?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know, its fairly new, and my PC does not have anything that needs fixin'

I am sure it only fixes common misconfiguration problems.

Malware damage, I doubt it will do anything for this.

.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

I was thinking more like a Teamviewer or logmein.com type of thing? But, I guess not???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, an on-line tool is somewhat limited if you can't get on-line!


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Well, an on-line tool is somewhat limited if you can't get on-line!


  lol, right  Guess you're hoping that you can get online and connect to the problem computer and fix it that way 

I have had great success in connecting from a different country to fix settings on a computer  but, then again, both had internet access


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Hmmm, it's still beta? Maybe I'll wait a bit before experimenting with it.


----------

